# Frozen Kong too hard, unfrozen- too easy.



## Lalyil (Jun 28, 2013)

So I've been training my dog daily to help with her separation anxiety as I mentioned in previous thread.

At first she was all into the Kong. I put ham, keeble and cream cheese or peanut butter inside. All stuff she's crazy about (except the keeble but I only put a bit of it). She's spend a good hour with it. When I froze it, she spent 2 hours.

But now, when I freeze it she's not interested. She comes to me, rubbing her head against me so I'll pet her instead of going to the Kong. And when I don't freeze it, she cleans it empty within minutes! I left the room for 7 minutes, came back and it was empty. Though I put the cheese inside which makes it all stick. She figured it out so now it's really easy for her. She's exceptionally smart..

Any ideas?
The Kong I have is the classic one, as it's easiest to fill it up with food and not just tiny stuff and pastes...
I tried freezing it just for a few minutes too but then it's still too easy for her.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Might be that being a bit colder weather wise she doesn't want something cold? 

Try buying some new interactive and/or stuffable toys to keep things interesting for her.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Have you tried the Kong Quest Bones, Wishbones, Daisies?

Have you layered it alternatively with kibble and frozen meat, yoghurt

What about Tug a Jug, Wobbler, Bob a Lot etc?

In my experience a hungry dog does not give up on food dispensers


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I also tried freezing them but rammed them slightly less full of food the first time, so that it was slightly easier to get some out - and then I think the dogs were motivated by succeeding and now try hard with a whole frozen Kong, although one of mine still isn't that keen if I pack it totally full of the same thing!


----------



## Lalyil (Jun 28, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> Have you tried the Kong Quest Bones, Wishbones, Daisies?
> 
> Have you layered it alternatively with kibble and frozen meat, yoghurt
> 
> ...


I bought the Wobbler, Quest Star Pods and Goodie Bone. Waiting for all of them.

Right now I have the classic one, as said, and the Kong Dental Stick, which she never really cared for much since the hole is tiny and once the ham is in too deep she can't get it out. She needs the easier ones but the classic is too easy for her since she manages to stick her lower jaw inside it and just pull stuff out that way lol

Unfortunately it seems she doesn't mind not eating for a whole day even. She loves eating but she gets tired of things quite quickly then she'll just stop trying if it's too hard and I start feeling bad that she's not eating :/


----------



## Lalyil (Jun 28, 2013)

missnaomi said:


> I also tried freezing them but rammed them slightly less full of food the first time, so that it was slightly easier to get some out - and then I think the dogs were motivated by succeeding and now try hard with a whole frozen Kong, although one of mine still isn't that keen if I pack it totally full of the same thing!


Maybe I'll try that for tomorrow morning + not feeding her tonight because she just ate at 430pm and it seems she needs to be really hungry to show any interest..


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Feeding it straight from the freezer would be quite unrewarding for them. I take frozen kongs out of the freezer for 15 minutes first so that the food in the opening starts to thaw


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> Wishbones


Oh that's what it is!

I just see ovaries and a uterus when I look at them - just me?


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Little P said:


> Oh that's what it is!
> 
> I just see ovaries and a uterus when I look at them - just me?


Every time I see them somewhere I have a wee inappropriate giggle. I tried explaining it to OH but he didn't get it...


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

shadowmare said:


> Every time I see them somewhere I have a wee inappropriate giggle. I tried explaining it to OH but he didn't get it...


We stock them at work. Between them and the Safe Stix, things are getting very risqué!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

When someone at work overherd me use the words 'kong Wobbler' I did have to explain that it was an interactive food toy for the dogs & not some sort of Ann Summer toy


----------



## Lalyil (Jun 28, 2013)

Little P said:


> Feeding it straight from the freezer would be quite unrewarding for them. I take frozen kongs out of the freezer for 15 minutes first so that the food in the opening starts to thaw


That could be it. I'll try it  thanks


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Surely if she can get her lower jaw into the Kong it's too big? I'd be worried about her getting it stuck!


----------



## Lalyil (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah1983 said:


> Surely if she can get her lower jaw into the Kong it's too big? I'd be worried about her getting it stuck!


No unfortunately.. Been told its the perfect size for her. Small one is too small. She's a medium sized dog, 10kilos. But it won't get stuck. She seems to have perfected her method already lol


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Cleo38 said:


> When someone at work overherd me use the words 'kong Wobbler' I did have to explain that it was an interactive food toy for the dogs & not some sort of Ann Summer toy


When we were selling our last house, I had to make sure I had put the big black kong in the back of a cupboard somewhere. Not the sort of thing you want non-doggy people to start wondering about!


----------



## Lalyil (Jun 28, 2013)

We got the Wobbler..
Unfortunately she seems uninterested. The only Kong that seems to have taken her attention at all so far is the classic one. And that's probably because she can stick her lower jaw in and get stuff out faster. And then she does lose interest in that when it's frozen.

So after speaking to the trainer we decided as long as she isn't eating I'll sit with her on her blanket and pet her from time to time. To "condition" the blanket.
Hopefully when she gets hungry enough she'll be all over the Wobbler and other toys. I'll only give her the classic when it's frozen or made difficult with something (like a Kong snack that does make it more difficult.. and again, she loses interest when it's in).

She's used to always having her food laying around and eating whenever she wants so now she needs to get used to this new situation :/


----------

